# Shipping boxes from Greece to UK



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good and cheap shipping company? I will have around 7 boxes, personal items and books mostly. Also it would be nice if they offer storage.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Nikostransport. Find web site on net. Several storage locations UK and Greece.


----------

